# FreeBSD Guest in VMWare captures mouse



## mast07 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi,
I'm unable to get seamless mouse, screen-resize and clipboard-transfer for my FreeBSD-Guest (Windows 10 Host) in VMWare 15 Workstation working.  I've installed open-vm-tools, xf86-input-vmmouse and xf86-video-vmware and added the vmware_guest_{vmblock, vmmemctl}_enable="YES" and vmware_guestd_enable="YES" entries in rc.config. 
Also the kernel-modules are loaded, kldstat lists vmmemctl.ko and vmblock.ko.
But that seems not to be enough. Xorg (+awesome-wm) as such starts, keyboard and mouse and video are working, but not the features which should be provided by vm-tools.

Any hints?


----------



## trev (Sep 23, 2020)

Curious - FreeBSD 12 + xorg + twm + open-vm-tools works perfectly under VMware Fusion 11.6.5 on macOS 10.14.6.


----------



## Kawamata (Oct 24, 2020)

Have you added

```
Option    "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```
at "ServerLayout" section in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/vmware.conf ?


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option          "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```

I gat seamless mouse operation after above modification.

I am using FreeBSD 12.2-RC3 + xfce4 on VMware Workstation 15 Player 15.5.2.


----------

